

A 1-800 number for data plans? - diafygi
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/1-800-number-data-plans

======
diafygi
There's one simple thing that the FCC could do to put a stop to all this mess:
reclassify wireless broadband and cable companies from an "information" to a
"telecommunication" service.

Then, they would fall under common carrier regulations that require allowing
other companies to offer ISP services on their infrastructure. I know that the
FCC is so corrupt that it will never happen, but it is still a one word fix.

